# Snow Thrower Engine Trouble



## dshan (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm having some trouble with my Tecumseh HSSK50. Starts fine and runs fine for about 5 minutes. Then it starts loping. Any ideas? I'm kind of a novice at small engines, but have some experience tinkering with cars, so I'm not afraid to get into the carb, which is what I expect. I honestly haven't even taken the carb cover off yet. Any ideas?

And we're in the middle of a 2 day snowstorm here, so anything I can do to get it going better now would be great (like carb cleaner, etc).


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i've had one one time wanted to do the same thing. looked at the fuel float and come to find out it was sticking. not to say its doing it on yours but try that. might be sticking when letting fuel in then not letting it out or letting out too much. either that or the screws need adjusting and they are letting too much fuel in


----------



## dshan (Jan 5, 2005)

Bugman - That was part of it, I believe. I also think part of it was some varnish making the throttle plate stick. Cleaned all parts with carb cleaner and put it back together with new gaskets. So that problem is solved.

Now it just doesn't have the power it had 2 years ago. Back then I could go through a 16" drift the city kindly left at the end of the drive with little or no change in engine speed (based on sound), but now it slows as soon as I engage the blades. Any clues on this? The thing is only 4 years old, with maybe 80 hours max use. I'm thinking governor, but know very little about them. If anyone has links, I'd appreciate it greatly. I would consider naming my second born after you for having the satisfaction of fixing it myself (using contributed knowledge) and not having to pay someone else! (I can't stress "CONSIDER" enough... I have a wife who I would need to convince!!!)


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

might need to be fattened up a little on the high speed screw and the gov. needs adjustment. as for 4-cycle tecs http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf is the best place. 2-cycles are little to nothing around for a tec i've found or heard of. but cpdonline's your best bet. but just advance the gov a little and keep on doing so until it sounds good to you. but most likely the high speed needle screw needs to be unscrewed a little. do what i do thats makes it easier. start it and run it while screwing it out until its running right........ and the gov.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Mechanical Governor. Some engines are equipped with a mechanical
(flyweight) type governor. To adjust the governor linkage,
loosen governor lever screw. Twist protruding end of governor
shaft counter-clockwise as far as possible on vertical crankshaft
engines, clockwise on horizontal crankshaft engines. On all models, 
move the governor lever until carburetor throttle shaft is in wide
open position, then tighten governor lever clamp screw. i cant remember what engine this is anyone have a picture ,,, i couldnt get your link to open bugman ? might be my old rusty computer ? 

judge for yourself the merits of the material that
has been shared " don't grenade your engine "


----------



## dshan (Jan 5, 2005)

Bugman - That is exactly what I needed. And I looked for it for almost 4 hours one day and could not find anything... or at least didn't find IT.

I read through the governor section. I'm not sure that's teh problem now. I'm thinking that maybe when I had the carb apart, I missed a passage. I believe the fuel up to the carb is okay, and I'm almost certain (now and hopefully) it's a fuel problem. I will keep checking and let you know.

Thanks to the both of you.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hope you get it going


----------

